# filter media question for planted tank



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

hey,

i have a 33 gal planted tank and currently only have foam pads in my two emperor 280's. i had the carbon filter cartridges in there as well but have removed them as i have read that activated carbon isnt necessary in the planted tank. i currently have 2 gbr, yellow shrimp, ottos, harlequin rasboras, and zebra danios. the tank is heavily planted, and at full capacity in terms of fish (bio load).

my question is should i have any additional filter media in there? and if so what? i have two filters so i could have different filter media in each one. and should i be using the carbon cartridges or am i fine without them?

thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You do not need to use carbon.

If you have room in your filters, in addition to the foam pads, you can also use some filter floss, and also some biomedia (i.e. ceramic noodles, etc).


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

I chucked my carbon and ceramic rings long ago, and use two layers of sponge instead. Carbon is useless and there's already plenty of places for bacteria to colonize in a planted tank.


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

cool, thanks for the advice. looks like ill be getting some floss or more sponge.


----------

